# Emergency Help .dont Want To Be Busted Need Fast Answer Please.



## skunk (Aug 23, 2005)

delete please.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 24, 2005)

First of all .. you cant see infrared light ... so that wont be it .. 


also Police arent the only ones that fly helecopters. . news, Rich people, Ambulance, Vets .. many more (too stoned to think of others)


also . if they would have caught u the cops would have probably been at your door before the helecopter even left.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my gawd don't spray miracle grow on budding plants!!!
Don't foliar feed anything during flowering.
And don't use miracle grow on anything if you can help it.

Plants stretch (rapidly grow in height) the first 3 weeks of flowering, then stop and don't grow any taller.

Infa-red only works at night.
Infa-red does not locate pot.  It locates heat sources like lots of growlights.
There are special sensors they can put on aircraft to help detect fields of pot but those are really expensive.


----------



## bonbuck (Sep 9, 2005)

well what they use is a thermal camera .  but they ususally use them in corn fields due to alot of people setting up small grow areas in large cornfields ..  pot does give off heat . much more than corn does so when looking at it through a thermal camera its very easy to spot.


----------



## Insane (Sep 19, 2005)

bonbuck said:
			
		

> also . if they would have caught u the cops would have probably been at your door before the helecopter even left.


 
yeah thats true if the cops thought you had a serious operation you probly wouldve been busted already


----------



## Max (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't wanna tempt fate, but I have found that most cops are quite reasonable about non-threatening amounts of MJ.  Yeah, your plant is a monster, but it is only one plant.   Dunno.

Anyway, they probably aren't gonna call out the calvary for one plant because it is not enough to make a significant impact on the underground MJ economy.

Ping us... are you still a free man, or what?


----------



## wereami (Sep 21, 2005)

dude bottom line is it is too late to worry. if you were caught you would be in jail. I am worried to but that is good. when you slack on the worrying then you get busted. just make your runs at night with a dim flashlight. Take your dog if you have one. there ears are far better than yours. plus you can always say you were walking the dog. Do drive by of your area if you can any place you think you can park to look. police need cars so you'll spot if anyone is searching. to late in the season to give up now. this is the game we play. believe me when you harvest it will be worth the stress.


----------



## SmokedoutDe-bo (Feb 6, 2006)

paranoia will destroy ya we do this knowing our risks just keep your eyes peeled


----------



## skunk (Feb 7, 2006)

hey now you diggen bones up now lol. look at the date on this post.ill excuse you since my olady is from biloxi.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Dude, be proud of your shit. When they kick the door down, rip a huge bong hit and blow it in thier faces? I'll bet they'll love it. 

I know this is dated, but get this. I was talking to my friend who happens to be a cop. He said that his department doesn't give a shit about people like me cause i'm a middle aged man, not some 18 year old punk in high school. I'm cool, and not really worth anyones time, as far as drugs go. But, if I get busted, I'm a white male with no record so my sentance would be crap, maybe probation. He did say one strange thing. He said that I'd get taxed on every gram that I have. And this state has a tax rate for weed. I don't give a shit if he's right or not, I don't plan on getting caught, if I do, I've already setup an account for my dog and legal fees, fines. My lawyer also knows that I grow and has been over to see it. Although he recommended that I stop, he said I should put about 10k aside. 

If they are flying over your house with red beams and shit, I wouldn't worry. They arne't there for you. When traffic stops going down your street, and the street lights all go out at once, your dog starts barking, and you hear whispers outside, don't bother getting nervous. It's too late. That helicopter with the redlight. It's a beacon. Just pray one of the SWAT memebers kids didn't get killed for drugs and that their life motivation is eliminating all drugs.


----------



## &lt;nItRoBuZz&gt; (Feb 27, 2006)

A guy in my rural neighborhood just got busted. I kinda wish i would have found his shit before the cops did. He was a guy that ran one of those tomatoe fields but one didnt have tomatoes in it. It was over 17 acres of pot and a semi trailor filled with $100s was taken. Man, I wish i would found it, and it was only like 3 miles down the road.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah the chopper would have stayed there and followed you to see where you went.then call the cops on you.you should be okay ,they arent looking for that around where you stay,maybe large fields and crops,if police there looking for suspects


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

aint that a ***** ,damn i wish you found those plants ,you be rich and you smoke the rest of you life.people who own farms just cant resist growing a little herb.**** tomatoes





			
				<nItRoBuZz> said:
			
		

> A guy in my rural neighborhood just got busted. I kinda wish i would have found his shit before the cops did. He was a guy that ran one of those tomatoe fields but one didnt have tomatoes in it. It was over 17 acres of pot and a semi trailor filled with $100s was taken. Man, I wish i would found it, and it was only like 3 miles down the road.


----------

